
Juice wars: Juicero has sued another juicer maker for patent infringement - pera
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/juice-wars-juicero-has-sued-another-juicer-maker-for-patent-infringement/
======
WheelsAtLarge
These Juicero guys are missing the true business model. I would buy the
packets alone just to make my daily fresh juice by squeezing it with my hands.
Screw the machine.

They're probably selling the machine at a loss just to sell the packages.

I hope these guys wake up an see the true business model.

